# It that time again. How's everyone doing.



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Just wondering how everyone is doing once again. Enquiring minds want to know.Thanks------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## gilly (Feb 5, 2001)

hello Eric, My daughter had a setback this week.She had a bad stressful day on Tuesday, then felt very negative about her friends etc. Who knows whether this all helped bring on an attack one evening.She had seemed better.Anyway she has a school trip in 3 days so is a bit panicked in case she feels ill while away. I have a question.She listens to a lot of the tapes before bed and falls asleep.This week I have felt she need some reassuring phrases to say to herself. Mine are wearing a bit thin.I say things like once your'e out enjoying yourself you'll feel better.Do you see what I mean? Should she conciously relisten to any of the tapes yet or keep going as she is?I really feel she is quite negative in her thinking (you can"t blame her)and the tapes will benefit her if she will accept that it takes some time to work. She does say things like "nothing else has helped why should this" thanks again gilly


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2001)

Hi Eric,I'm on day 10, but I guess it's to soon to notice some results. I do however fall easier asleep dan normally so that's an improvement and my IBS hasn't gone worse.Best regards,Peter...(C&D type)


----------



## sickofsick (Nov 4, 1999)

I'm a few days into side 6 and IBS has not been a problem at all, I'm amazed! Anxiety still a problem but not quite as bad, still working on it. The first two days of side 6 I had a bit of a problem with the music, it's so different than the others but I understand why now and it's going smoothly.sickofsick


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

Gilly,Rather than using affirmations, it would help if your daughter used some of the imagery from the tapes. It's kind of hard to tell you as you haven't listened to the tapes, but hopefully this will make sense for your daughter. She needs to come up with some keywords that relate to the imagery in the tapes. For instance, she may say something like "My Castle" and this should key her subconscious mind to go to the castle, and relax in the rose colored light. Or if she's feeling stressed she may key into the "well" or "starflakes" if she is in pain. If she can bring a tape player on her trip, have her bring side 2, which is general relaxation, or any tape which she especially enjoys. Sickofsick,Good news! I'm glad you're feeling better, and getting a grip on the anxiety problem. Try using the relaxation techniques throughout the day. Just take a few minutes, several times a day to reduce your stress levels. Just sit in a chair, breathe deeply, and try to relax your body, perhaps using some of Mike's imagery. Then, when you feel anxiety coming on, you can relax easier, and stop the spiraling anxiety. Remember, you cannot be relaxed and anxious at the same time.AZ


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Day 92 here. I had an extrememly stressful week last week & had no pain & minimal D! I used the imagery statements that AZ talked about mostly & also watched my breathing & the position of my shoulders. (Shoulder position is a good indicator for me of how stressed I am.) Also I ate corn on the cob last night!!!!!!! First time in years & nothing bad happened!!!! Amazing!!! It was yummier than I can say! Thanks so much!







BQ


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Gilly, I think AZ is giving good advise. The mind like's imagery and can relate to it better then words. So, I suggest her suggestions.







I can tell you no matter what her doing the tapes will be better then if she had never done them. I know about this having had IBS at a young age. She will be way better off for doing them in the long run.She should continue to listen and when she's done go back and listen to parts of them she did not hear conciously when she feel asleep.If she needs to do this for the trip she should do that, like AZ said side two is the side for that.Try to let her know that the negative thinking can hold her back if you can explain that the best you can.As for this comment "nothing else has helped why should this." you can tell her hundreds of people thought that perhaps and it did help. So reasure her she is doing the right thing and it will help, but she should ttry to stay as positive as possible. Of course hormones play a role at that age.







Anyway let us know how it goes and remember were here to help as much as possible.Sickofsick, excellent news and keepp working on it it will continue to improve. Like AZ said practice it without the tapes using the imagery. When you leave your house and after you get good at it, you can use it anywhere, traveling etc. It sounds good for yoou and I believe you'll improve afterwards even more. I was analyzing my situations and I just can believe it. I still have IBS but it has gone from severe to mild and managing it doesn't seem to be a big problem for me anymore, which has lighten the load on my whole being tremendously and with the burden and vicious cycle broken of severe attacks, I feel I am still getting better, I just have a lot of catching up to do mentally on it if that makes any sense, because I have had it all my life. It feels weird to be more normal which is just weird.







BQ, that's great! I think you are like me quite a bit in how this effected you. Keep at it your doing very well. Savoir, those times your doing well and remember what it feels like and try to incorporate that feeling when you might be having a setback. Glad you can eat some foods you couldn't before without them bugging you.







I found the same thing.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## gilly (Feb 5, 2001)

Thanks Eric, Will tell her all that and get back to you in 2-3 weeks.Thanks again gilly


----------



## gilly (Feb 5, 2001)

Thanks also AZ/Mom>Sorry read your reply before Eric's appeared and didn't look at your name.Thanks all.gilly


----------



## Lotronexlvr (Mar 8, 2001)

BQ, i'm soooo jealous!!!! corn on the cob is one of my favorites and a major no-no.good for you! the next time, eat one for me too!







i'm doing well...a couple of days ago, i had to listen to side 2 in the rotation, and LOL, i never realized how long that side is! the difference was that i listened to it during the day, not at night, so i actually was awake for the whole thing...i usually fall asleep when Mike starts counting up to 10...*bong* i'm gone! interesting to actually 'hear' the whole side. take care all!


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Day 65 - and I'm feeling remarkably chipper - almost made my gastroenterologist fall off his chair in shock today - I think he was expecting me to be all like "why me? why have I got IBS?" and I wasn't (anyway that's another story over on the Irratable Bowel Syndrome Forum).OK the IBS is still there in the background, a mild discomfort and a few bouts of D a couple of times a week - but you know I'm feeling the happiest I have in a long time - I just feel so chilled out







So if I can turn things around...anyone can!BQ - Way to go! your nearly finished! your such an inspiration! corn on the cob eh? I hope I can do corn on the cob on day 92!Clair


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Clair, I read your post on the dicussion forum. Excellent.







That underlying "chill out" is hard to totally define, but the results seem to be that calming of the brain-gut axis and results.







Thanks for the update.Exlotro, are you doing okay?------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

OK Corn on the Cob for everyone!!!! I'll get out to the farm stand pronto!!!!







If you had told me I would be doing that on day 92, I woulda said "Yeah Right!". But As I live and breathe.....nothing bad happened. Actually, I can't believe I've had 4 days in a row with "Normal" bowels, Just guessing on the normal part, it's been so long.







Seriously, 1 reg BM a day eating salads, raw veggies etc!!!! No C either!!! I really just wanted the pain to stop, but this added benefit of "normal" bowels is wonderful!!! I know there will be days when it could slip back into a D or C pattern, but I gotta tell ya, I don't feel like IBS has me anymore....I have it! The hypno has put me back in the driver's seat so to speak.(Ok no "wheel" jokes!) Also hubby says he can see a difference in my demeanor & outlook. (A positive difference!) Boy I bet he's wishing I did this awhile ago







.I've got less than a week to go folks & all I can say is hang in there, relax & let it work, cause it does. I know "results may vary" but nothing has given the me as great a reduction in as many symptoms as hypno. & All I did was let Mike put me to sleep every night!







Alright I took what he said & used the images & I did make the effort to believe what he said, at least in the beginning of the tapes. I'm looking forward to listening to them in the day when I can hear ALL the sides ALL the way thru! Now that its summer I can just have the kids wake me up if I nod off!








Keep at it you guys!!! Heck If someome like me can do this, SO CAN YOU!!!!!BQ


----------



## Jleigh (Dec 8, 2000)

Hi Eric,I'm on Day 57 and doing much better!! I had a bad day today but this is the first one in a couple of weeks and it wasn't that bad...just one small bout of D after I ate a piece of fried chicken at my mom's.I have noticed a big difference. I still have the familiar fear that there will be not restrooms available etc. but not like I did. I do have some questions though.I fall asleep during every tape. I have not heard one single tape all the way through. Is that okay?Also, I am afraid for the sessions to end. As the days grow closer to day 100 I worry that I will go back to how I felt pre-tapes.Is it okay to go back and listen again after the 100 days are up?------------------How long a minute is, depends on what side of the bathroom door you're on...


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Jleigh, at the half way point your doing good and the effects that it is starting to have sound familar to me. It gets better and as time goes on and you start to feel better you will be able to trust yourself more and more that things will be okay. I think this is a natural process for a lot of people.On the not hearing the sides issue, it is okay that your are just letting it happen and your subconcious is still hearing the tapes. However, try to stay with each session as long as you can. After, the hundred days are up it is no problem listening to the whole thing again or your favorite sides. It also helps to pratice 15 minutes a day on youur own using the imagery from the tapes which you can also incorporate your own pleasant images.You can also at this time go back and listen to side two conciously and that will help. But, stick to what you doing with the schedule and not to worry when its over as you will A. Feel Better and B. still have them and be able to do this more on demand when you feel the need to.If you have anymore questions feel free to ask.BQ, I hear you and its the best thing I have ever done bar none. I still can't believe it and put my finger on everything its done, it still surprizes me. Lately, it feels like I jumped another plateu and have made more improvements. I work with using self hypnosis know quite a bit and incorporate a lot of Mike's imagery.I had one setback this weekend where I drank coffee all day and then a few seven and sevens.







But, you play you pay sometimes.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## denise.bradley (Jun 7, 2000)

hi Eric The infection is settled I am back to twice a day. It almost feels as if I am shifting the other way now probably because I am not used to normal. Plus its close to that time of the month and I tend to halt production if you know what I mean for a couple of days. the only time I tend to be C. I am still having a lot of spasms though. Rachel has had a minor set back in listening to the tapes. We had a be fight she wanted to listen to her Cd's last night and now she is gone to camp for a week so when she comes back I will getr her back on schedule. God I hope her bowel stays regular while she is gone she hasn't had a problem since she started the tapes. I am trying to destress my self. My doctor got me excused from the course at school for the summer months and so my instructor has granted me the extentsion because of my good grades. I have pulled out of everything else except for work. I only have 5 weeks left of that. But they are going to be 5 long hard weeks I am in charge of a major fundraiser for the centre and that is in 3 weeks and I have very little help and ready to pull the hair out of my head. I still have very little energy the infection really zapped me. I sleep when ever I can basically now even if it is for 10 minutes at a time. Hubby just shakes his head and walks away from me. He says useless to talk to me. On the Topamax front I have to stay at 150mg because of the side effects the nut doctor actually agrees with the medical doctors now he feels the effects are mimicing TIA symtoms and dosn't want to do another increase just yet until he comes back from holidays for some strange reason the effects only happen on the left side of my body although they have settled for the most part he wants to give my body a chance to rest and my blood presure to settle. I am dropping weight. Look forward to talking in chat.Denise


----------



## Jleigh (Dec 8, 2000)

So, should I wait until my 100 days are up to listen to the tapes again when I can stay awake or is it okay to start that now? I don't really know much about the imagery that your talking about because I fall asleep pretty quick after they've started. I'll try to hang on longer, maybe if I sit up and listen it will keep me awake longer but I thought one of the tapes said not to try to stay awake because I would not get the full benefit of the tape if I concentrated on staying awake. Maybe I imagined that????


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi JLeigh, Don't worry about falling asleep. Many of us do. If you read over some of the past posts, you will find that AZ mom never was awake and couldn't tell you one thing that was on the tapes, yet, after completing them she had great success. So don't worry about it. If you are busy concentrating on staying awake that would take away from your subconcsious listening...whatever way works for you is the best. Don't fight what comes naturally!! Hope this helps and Happy 4th!!!







~Marilyn


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I'm Done!!














BQ


----------



## ewink (May 17, 2001)

Hi,I've only been doing the CD's for a few days now; just about to do day 5 in a few moments.The very first time I didn't do very well. I guess the hypnosis idea just kind of scared me still; I didn't know what to expect, what was going to happen. So I was pretty up-tight and anxious during the whole session! But after that I was fine, and could really relax. I do them in the morning, so I don't really fall asleep, but I do sort of doze off every once in while for a few moments.My anxiety has been less already the last couple of days. So, even though it's still too early to see results with my bowels, just having less anxiety feels so good. The last 2 mornings I just woke up slowly like I always used to, while the last few months as soon as I opened my eyes, the anxiety just hit me, with the urge to go, NOW, if you know what I mean. Gosh, even if that were the only thing the tapes would ever cure it was worth the money!!!I'll keep you updated how I do.Take care,Edith[This message has been edited by ewink (edited 07-05-2001).]


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

BQ congrats on finishing the tapes! How are you doing?







I'm just ultra jealous because we started at about the same time - and unfortunately I haven't been as good at sticking at it as you!However, I'm doing just fine - I haven't felt this happy or relaxed in ages.I still have some dietary issues to tackle - but I can't seem to bring myself to give up some of the things I love that cause me trouble...like chocolate and cake..yum..yum







Clair


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

oops







[This message has been edited by cookies4marilyn (edited 07-05-2001).]


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi BQ, Clair and Edith....Glad you guys are hanging in there...Congrats on completion BQ...just to let you know, for AZ mom and myself, we continued to see benefits long after completing the 100 days.. Don't worry about dozing off, not a problem.Be gentle with yourself, and let things happen as they should. Take care everyone and thanks for sharing!







~ Marilyn


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2001)

hey Claire,Don't be stubborn about giving up the foods that cause problems. I'm a real "foody" who couldn't even think about giving up all the foods I love, but it really is worth it. I've only been sticking to it for 2 weeks now but it's made such a difference (for me it's been wheat which has been the major problem - and I'm the sort of person who walks past a bakers and has to go in just for a good whiff!) I thought for too long "oh, it'll be too hard to give up" but now that I've done it, I can't believe the change (plus I'm up to day 52 of the tapes, and have really noticed a difference in terms of anxiety)So please, give it a go. Don't see it as a long term thing, take it a week at a time and see how you go. Good luck!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

denise,sorry I missed the chat this weekend.I hope your hanging in there and the job is okay. The tapes should help lower your blood pressure, so you know. I will be in chat this sunday though and see how your doing. hang in there you'll get through this all. has the bowel infection cleared up? It takes a while usally for the gut to get back to normal.Edith, I am glad you over came that intial wonderment about the hypnotherapy,for quite a few people including myself I new little about it, but now that I know what its about its to easy it seems. I could not believe out of all the meds and things I did and took that tapes would be the ticket, I still can't get over the fact.







It is good to see your noticing early and that is a very good sign that your responding so quick. Keep with it as it gets better.BQ, congradulations and way to go.







Keep us updated for a bit and keep the self-hypnosis processes going.







Clair, glad your doing well. Some of those dietary problems might not be such a problem for you in the future, but not eating what is gonna bother you is the fastest way.LOLClair how much futher on them do you have?Stressibs, I am glad to see your getting yourself well with all the things you can do, diet minipulation and stress reduction. When they say stress reduction what they mean is all the ways stress both physical and mental can play on the body. Thats one of the things the hypnosis does is work both physically and mentally to reduce stresses on the body and mind.Way to go.







Thanks everyone for posted the updates.







------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Eric, I finished on the evening of July 3rd. My monthly horrendous flare time began that afternoon. Pain was initially not present. I had some creep up on the 4th itself. I was entertaining & kept using the statements to back off the upper ab pain. It worked for the most part, until they left. Pain got intense again & I was rushing around bent over, trying to clean up from the guests so I could get horizontal & self-hypno ASAP! LOL! It worked in so much as I fell blissfully asleep quickly.







(I'm good at that NOW) This am, pain upon waking but tried again toback it off & was successful in taking the edge off so I could stand up. Right b/4 lunch it was intense again & I couldn't back it off so I relented & took a Librax. Picked up the kids, at lunch & promptly napped with said 6 yr old! (After the obligatory Chapter of The Wizard of OZ) Woke up feeling quite well & have remained so. I notice I am easily distracted by kids, the phone etc. I'm at times noticing myself "jumping" inside when I'm trying to back this off by simple things like the phone ringing, the kids even talking to me, the booms from the fireworks on the flipping TV!! Like those sounds make me tense up when I'm trying desperately not to tense up. I think when it is intense or teetering on intense I gotta get by myself put on headphones(Listen to side 2 or Joni) & breathe nice & deep & relax from toes to head. Obviously this will not always be convenient, however my thinking is, if I practice this often enough I will get better at turning off that "jumping" tendency. I dunno. Please feel free to correct my thinking.







Here's another thing (Gosh this is a long post, I'm gonna shut up here in a minute!) I want to get better at not "expecting" pain at this time. I want to be in a good positive place before this monthly thing happens. I'm mean the rest the of the month the hypno (Or rather ME USING the hypno) just smashes the spasms to non-existence.) I have to work on my thinking here more. I want to have the expectation of NO Pain. I'm gonna listen to side 3 tonight & then 4 tomorrow I think. But I thought perhaps I could just use the tapes next time (Sides 3,4,5) in sucession starting about a week before. Does this sound like a good idea?Thanks Again!







BQ[This message has been edited by BQ (edited 07-06-2001).]


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

BQ, your doing the rright things. Experimenting to futher the benefits of what you did and you are doing that and I beleive you'll find things that work for you personally.The hormone thing I can see as being tough and although that is not something I have to deal with personally,I think your doing the best by trying to get into a good space before it happens. Then whatever happens happens and you are trying your best.Maybe some kind of special foods before that might help for the symptoms, ones that are easy to digest and don't tax the system to hard. Remember, your trying to calm that brain gut axis and all of the stimuli that effect it. Your doing great though. The less attacks the better. One thing to remember and that is the less attacks you have the better, but one attack/setback may seem bad as it doesn't happen as much anymore and as you start to get use to not having them, it may seem the one you have seems to bring it all back, but that is not the case, however it helps to be aware of this and to work on those thoughts at the time.On the pain front, when you can sit down close your eyes go into self hypno and imagine the center of your brain releasing endorphins to kill the pain. See if this works for you and let me know.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Thanks Eric, I got thru the whole cycle with only using two Librax! Not bad, huh? Here's another thing I noticed since I began the hypno, I don't get that panicky feeling when the pain begins anymore. Like I *know* there is something I can do about it now. I'm not at the mercy of it anymore. I'm more in control of it. I mean how else can you explain Librax having almost no effect before & now it works. It has to be the work me & my sub-con have done thru hypno.Yes I will continue to play around with the hypno. It is actually exciting to see how good I can get at self-hypno. I'm looking forward to "practicing"







. And I will try the "Endorphin Army" imagery!I have always eased up on the diet b/4 that time comes, so that won't be an adjustment. I just marvel at the hypno & know that it can help me with ANY kind of pain I might be having. I know I'm not aces at it yet & have made some stress relieving decisions of late, to prevent any extra stress. I had to disappoint some people but hey I ain't wonder woman & I'm slowly accepting that. If others don't understand, not my problem. I HAVE limitations & I want to be the best I can be for my immediate family........everyone else is gonna have to take a back seat.But I don't feel I'm "giving in" to the IBS & letting it rule those decisions. I feel it is just a smart decision for me & my family. A healthy "self-care" decision, not a selfish one.







Thanks again & I'll keep ya posted! BQ [This message has been edited by BQ (edited 07-07-2001).]


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Hi Eric,I'm currently on day 69 - so I'm getting there....eventually! The dietary issues are pretty small really - its only when I overdo on the dairy or wheat that I get problems - even then they're pretty mild compared to what they used to be like. It's that trade off I guess between having something you want to eat and being able to deal with the consequences afterwards...and at the moment I'm quite happy to deal with that on the odd occasions I fall off the straight and narrow.







besides I'll never be a saint while chocolate is in existence!Clair


----------



## catherine (Aug 11, 2004)

I just finished day 50!! Halfway there! I can't tell yet if I'm better from the tapes. I've changed a few things over this time as I do all the time to see what works. I've got my diet pretty much figured out and started on probiotics so I'm better but not sure what's doing it. I'm anxious to get started on side 5 to have a change. ------------------C-Type IBS (slow motility)


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

...and here I am two posts later and fallen off the straight and narrow! The hypnotherapy is going along faithfully when it should...but stupid me decided to have an ice-cream - when dairy products are my no-no.So I've been in agony since saturday - when will I learn?Eric - you don't think Mike would do me a tape specially subconsciously telling me to stay off the cakes and naughty things do you?







Clair


----------



## Lotronexlvr (Mar 8, 2001)

i'm on side 6 now, and haven't heard more than 5 minutes of it...LOL!!! i just go *boink* and pass out.







interesting how we use the imagery in different ways....since most of my D bouts and pain happen at night, there's been times when i look up into the sky and actually "use a star" to help me...it works! and my left leg is all better now...heh!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Catherine, I am sure its a combination of things, but I am pretty sure the tapes are a big influence on this. Halfway is good and its good your feeling better. Keep us updated and in the next ten days let us know how its going. Glad you have your diet figured out. try not to change to many things at once or you won't know what's doing what. This can be a problem in it self sometimes, but it seems like your doing well.







Clair, that food idea is intersting to me, in a couple of aspects food phobia's and foods we should not eat if they effect us personally. Interesting. Nope he doesn't have a tape for that your on your own good behavior with that issue.







I think I saw once something that ataches to your fridge to yell at you, I think it was for dieting.







Lotroex, its a good thing your mind remembers the tapes even though you sleep through them. later when your done perhaps review them, but for now let it happen it seems to be going well for you.







Gilly, if your out there how's your daughter doing. Also there was something I wanted to show you. Thanks------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## gilly (Feb 5, 2001)

Eric,Hi, We are back from holidays, and my daughter,s school trip skiing in New Zealand was a great success.Despite eating away from home (she was careful) she did not have any attacks,she did take a few immodium, and had some pain in the mornings,but would not have been able to go on such a trip six months ago.I really feel she is coping with all of life's ups and downs much better, and self esteem is better too. The tapes have definitely helped her to feel she is taking control of her health.She is continuing with them now so will keep you posted. Thanks for your enquiry.Also to all the teenagers and school students having a difficult time do try the tapes because at this age psychological factors do contribute to IBS and I admit that it took quite a while for my daughter and I to accept this. thanks, gilly


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Gilly, I am very pleased to hear things went well and are going well.







Before, when I mentioned to you for her to do the tapes or do CBT etc.. that in the begining and this I think applies to all children or young adults, I was thinking of this, I believe this is part of a picture they will learn more about in the future as they understand IBS in more depth. You know I study IBS on my own time and work with people who research it and have talked to a few top researchers. This is from the IBS syllabus I posted on the discussion forum. IBS is an extremely complicated condition and there is a lot to learn but they are making some headway in areas.This is the site. http://www.annenberg.net/TEN12/ibs_syllabus.html But this is a quote from the site."With time patients may experience permantent or semi-permanent changes in neural responce to chronic or recurrent viceral stimulation."I have heard the doctors talk about this and some aspects of it. The continued attacks, especially for the severe IBSers, is doing a number on the brain. Continued thoughts, pain , and dealing with IBS all adds up and there is some evidence like it says above that it can become a permanent part of us. It is very complicated and I am not a doctor so I will not even attempt to explain this and all the many aspects of it. But, by doing things like CBT and Hypnosis for IBS, someone can perhaps naturally make it easier to deal with the IBS in the future as they get older. This is one reason when I see kids suffering I like to see their parents work on this or even young adults. Since I have had this for so long I can relate to this and I have many thoughts and ideas about it.Continued negative thoughts embed themselves with in the brain and they add to more pain as there is a continual asualt on the brain it changes. This is chemistry, an actual physical change perhaps and a lot more to this I cannot fully explain. But the "vicious cycle" of IBS plays a role in all this I beleive. These are my thoughts on some of this and perhaps others could explain it better. But, you are doing the right thing. If she were to get worse again or continues in her life to battle IBS. Go for the CBT or coping skills that will make her life much better in the future. The hypnosis was the right thing for you to do with her, I can tell you that now because she is doing it and you have made the effort to do whatever you can for her and you should be commended for that.







I wish I could explain it a little better, some of this info doesn't make it to patients, it is at the research level and a lot of info is back and forth between the doctors studying IBS and there is still a lot to learn with it all. After having this for so long and looking back, if they knew these kinds of things thirty or even twenty years a go and I understood it or was treated early on a lot of pain and suffering for myself and frustration for my entire family would have taken a different and better course. So, if I can,I try to get parents or young people to understand some of these issues because I have been there and because I have some excellent connections within the IBS research community. The brain and the gut are both operative in IBS, and as this article says, treating the whole body is superior to either treating just the gut or the brain.Anyway, I am glad she is doing well and keep us updated.







I know its all a lot to learn and deal with, but in the long run it will pay off for you. ------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## gilly (Feb 5, 2001)

Thanks Eric, I wish I had seen fig. 3 two years ago.A very interesting article.I wish a few doctors in Australia would read it. The doctor/patient relationship does not exist for us.They quickly glance at the notes just before you enter the room,to try to remember who you are.We have been to 4 gastroenterologists so I don't think I'm being unfair to them in saying this.They are only as good as the information they read and what scientists have discovered. Anyway, thanks again gilly


----------



## Mikala1 (Jun 22, 2001)

Thanks for asking again, Eric. Today I knew I had to go, but I was actually able to test myself and drive to the next place (just a 5 minute ride)to see if I could hold it. I knew it wasn't going to be D so I tried to remain calm and hold it until I got back to work. I thank the tapes enabled me to have the confidence to tell myself I could wait. (I'm on day 16)I have been pretty anxious the past couple of days again, but my attitude about it has been better. I feel like I can see the light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Mikala1, glad your doing well your still very early yet so be patient and don't force to much on yourself. Glad to see your working it though and you will see it gets better as you go, but that is good to go for that calm feeling and recognize it and what just that can do for you.







keep us posted.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------

